# Brenda: Silver Spotted Tabby Bengal x Siamese 3 years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*
Brenda: Silver Spotted Tabby Bengal x Siamese 3 years old.
Brenda came in with Mo and Fudge from Wales she is used to other cats and likes there company.
She's shy but coming round nicely now. She's neutered fully vaccinated and microchipped. 


If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*

Brenda: Silver Spotted Tabby Bengal x Siamese 3 years old.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my she is too gorgeous :001_wub:


----------

